

Symbolic derivative calculator in JavaScript - hausen
https://rawgit.com/hausen/math.diff.js/master/demo.html

======
verteu
Looks like there's a bug in the quotient rule. Last I checked, the derivative
of (x/1) is not (1-x)/x^2 .

Screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/bYiDjAZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/bYiDjAZ.png)

Fix:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NfBiqia0](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NfBiqia0)

~~~
hausen
Fixed it! Thanks!

------
alistproducer2
i hate to be that guy, but.......[http://www.derivative-
calculator.net/](http://www.derivative-calculator.net/)

~~~
train339
> ...wondered if there was a simple way to calculate symbolic derivatives on a
> web page without relying on a server. I tried a couple of JavaScript
> libraries that should do the trick, but they didn't work as expected; to
> make matters worse, they were huge and seemed to be unmaintained.

from:
[https://github.com/hausen/math.diff.js](https://github.com/hausen/math.diff.js)

I realise I had to go digging for that, however I was looking at a similar
problem recently too.

[http://www.numericjs.com/](http://www.numericjs.com/) is a similar project,
but perhaps that's what the author was referring too with large and out of
date.

There is also [http://mathjs.org/](http://mathjs.org/), which doesn't support
symbolic maths, but has a parser and some work already done. It could be worth
adding to that project.

Any change you are aware of the source code for the project you linked? I
couldn't find any reference to it..

